# EU Invasive Alien Species Update



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

On Friday government held a Stakeholder Briefing Session on the IAS strategy being developed by the EU at Westminster, I shall in due course put the various documents on the FBH website so that those who are interested can see the presentations - transparency is paramount.

On the whole this meeting was reasonably positive, fundamentally for our interest their has been a significant swing away from White Lists in favour Black Lists, this really is critically important as White Lists would be disastrous and was certainly what was favoured strategy early on. There has also been a move towards developing two list, an EU list and a Member State list, at first sight and in principle this seems a very sensible way forward. 

An EU Black List for species that are of real concern such as American Bull frogs etc, and the Member State would have a separate list that contained species of concern to that member state. It was not clear but if you would have separate list covering import, trade and possession. This is a point that needs to be clarified.

I could not elicit from them if they had any ideas what species might be considered for the EU Black List, they would/could not give any indications. I also asked about the issue of forced removal of animals, was this a serious threat, in their view it was highly unlikely to taken forward but no guarantees could be given! 

There are still know certainties and our government was very keen to stress this is their interpretation on how the strategy and subsequent legislation is moving but everything is subject to change. On a less positive note they did warn us to expect this Directive to have prescriptive controls on imports, movement and possession, so there is still a long way to go.

What is important is for people, not just in the UK but other EU countries as well to complete the online EU questionnaire, if you haven’t done it please do so – it is important and you only have until the 12th of April to do so.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Would you say this is a step in a positive direction Chris?

I guess it depends on what ends up on the EU Black List, but it does sound like there isnt much chance colubrids will end up banned here because they could survive in Spain now, for example.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave Balls said:


> Would you say this is a step in a positive direction Chris?
> 
> I guess it depends on what ends up on the EU Black List, but it does sound like there isnt much chance colubrids will end up banned here because they could survive in Spain now, for example.


The pendulum has most certainly swung heavily in our direction, but it’s not over yet. There is still time for our opponent to regroup and push for draconian measures to be imposed. We will loose species that are currently kept that is for sure, but by having a two tired system the number of species affected should be dramatically reduced. My concern has been, and to an extent is still North American colubrids, if, and I emphasises ‘if’ we get a two tired system then that will take a lot of pressure off. Keepers in other EU counties may not fair as well…..


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris,
Are you having an FBH conference in Doncaster this June?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

We certainly are, the FBH conference is on the 17th of June and the IHS show is on the 18th in Doncaster. This issue will be on the agenda.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Geomyda said:


> Chris,
> Are you having an FBH conference in Doncaster this June?


Ae you coming along? 



Chris Newman said:


> We certainly are, the FBH conference is on the 17th of June and the IHS show is on the 18th in Doncaster. This issue will be on the agenda.


Awesome, I missed last years. What's the hotel we are using for this year?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Awesome, I missed last years. What's the hotel we are using for this year?


I’m male, therefore inherently incompetent, so how would I know what is called called!!! Ask Richard Brooks he is doing all the organisation…… I just do as I’m told….


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> I’m male, therefore inherently incompetent, so how would I know what is called called!!! Ask Richard Brooks he is doing all the organisation……* I just do as I’m told…. *


As any good man should. I shall get in touch with him through the week .Be nice to catch up with everybody and have a few drinks too.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

fantapants said:


> Ae you coming along?
> 
> I certainly hope to get to the FBH conference, and the IHS show on the Sunday.
> Last year, proved a good weekend!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

That's looking like good progress Chris, thanks for the information.

Just to clarify though, isn't the doncaster show on Sunday 17th with the conference on Saturday 16th? I think you may have got your dates muddled.

Cheers,

Tarron


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Geomyda said:


> fantapants said:
> 
> 
> > Ae you coming along?
> ...


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Tarron said:


> That's looking like good progress Chris, thanks for the information.
> 
> Just to clarify though, isn't the doncaster show on Sunday 17th with the conference on Saturday 16th? I think you may have got your dates muddled.
> 
> ...


Bugger, well look it was close, what’s the odd day between friends…….


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Geomyda said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope we can get a good range of Chelonia keepers attending! I love these weekends
> ...


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Ah Chris is so cute u just wanna squeeze his rosy cheeks:2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Im sure it was an honest mistake Chris : victory:

Just wanted to clarify, to prevent any confusion.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

penfold said:


> Ah Chris is so cute u just wanna squeeze his rosy cheeks:2thumb:


Pervert……


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

penfold said:


> Ah Chris is so cute u just wanna squeeze his rosy cheeks:2thumb:


I know, it's crazy right?! 

Wait.....that better not make me a pervert too :gasp: I'm a good girl :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Not to hijack your thread Chris (again :whistling2: ) 

It seems that there are many in Ireland getting all their info. from your posts and the situation is slightly different here than it is with you guys across the water.

So, for any members of this forum who are from the Ireland (or anywhere else if you're interested  ) and are worried about the impending legislation please visit the Herpetological Society of Ireland's website for up to date information in regards to this consultation and forthcoming legislation.
The Herpetological Society of Ireland

The H.S.I have engaged with and are currently in talks with the relevant governmental bodies (North and South of the border) and have set up an agreement whereby people, particularly shop owners and traders of exotics (not just herps) can voice their concerns directly with the implementing governmental body. It seems that the ROI will be first to host a meeting of this kind.

As of this morninig, the H.S.I has also received a direct response from the EU Commission in relation to the consultation and any resultant legislation.

The take home point, for Ireland anyway, is that

Yes, EU legislation will undoubtedly have effects on exotics trade and how it operates but it does not mean it will affect the future or survival of the exotics trade.

Cheers,

Rob


----------

